# 2WW - Craving Savoury things??



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Now this is a wierd one but I just thought I would see if anyone else has experienced the same? 
I an a few days into the 2WW after IVF and have started really craving savoury things especially marmite and cheese. I usually have a really sweet tooth and would chose chocolate over anything savoury as a treat but now its of no interest at all!!

Its obviuosly way too early for any pregnancy related cravings so I just wondered what could be causing it? Anyone else had the same?

Off to munch on marmite toast.
Love MeganXXXX


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

I experienced similar - chocolate became a no no, but as for crisps...  I don't know why it happened it just did.  Mind you I also had a thing for kiddies sweets as well - the fruitier the better!  

Fitouxx


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

I experience the same on both my 2ww and got positives - so could be a good sign.  The very first thing I craved was Bovril and Marmite - I even woke up in the middle of the night desperate for a cup of hot bovril!

Hope this is a good sign for you - good luck!

Alison xx


----------



## lou be (Aug 12, 2004)

I had this too and got a BFP so hope it is a good sign for you!!

Marmite, cheese and salt and vinegar crisps I could not get enough of!!

Good luck!


----------



## shelly1 (Nov 19, 2004)

HI,
I had exactly the same. i have a really sweet tooth but in the first 3 months craved massive amounts of any savoury foods. I had a huge appetite in the first few months but went off sweet things.
Good luck
Love
Shelly


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

yum! - i like cheese spread and salt and vinegar crisp sandwiches at the moment!

marmite is full of folic acid and B vits so maybe your body is craving that.

noodles


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

At 29 weeks I am currently having a massive craving for marmite and cheese sandwiches!  Can't get enough of them.

Not sure what it means in your 2ww, but usually whenever you crave something it's supposed to be your body telling you that it needs certain vitamins or nutrients.  I used to blame chocolate cravings on AF, but that was what I craved all the way through my 2ww.  I actually want it all the time so perhaps I'm just making that up!  

As the others have said marmite is full of B vits including folic acid and cheese too full of vits and zinc.    Hope it's a good sign!

Best of luck

Got to go and make a marmite and cheese sandwich now after talking about it!
Claire x


----------



## Megan10 (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses, aren't we a funny lot.
Had my marmite again this morning plus the usual MG vits so I will be rattling with good things! 
Love and good luck to all,
MeganXXXX


----------

